# Helloo!



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey everyone,

My name is Finlay and I love in the NE of Scotland (Aberdeen).

When I was younger I kept quite a few mice, but moving about a lot in the last few years meant that I didn't feel it was fair to keep any kind of pet. I've settled down now, and my girlfriend decided that as a birthday present she would buy me some more mice as she knows how much I enjoyed keeping them before (and I still have all of my supplies and housing).

If anyone know of anyone in the area who breeds I would be really keen to know, the last mice I owned were bought from a breeder through Cocker's Roses, but unfortunately this centre has closed down since then.

I hope to become pretty active here, and may even be able to devote enough time to breed some interesting variants of my own, so hopefully I'll have pics of the new additions to the household soon!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!

There is a breeder in Aberdeen with beautiful meeces. I got from mice from her in the summer and when I was there she had satins and abbsinyians (I know, I can't spell!) I don't know if she is breeding just now because she hasn't advertised in a while but I could have a look to see if I still have her email address. Failing that there is a pet shop in Grantown-on-Spey with mice. They breed their own and they are always really friendly, a little expensive but nice meeces. I think it's called The Ark? Would need to check my diary (will do for you later!) I head to both that pet shop and that breeder every year when I'm visiting friends during the summer :lol: I'm not sure if the reptile shop in Aberdeen is still open. They did have mice but I've no idea what they are like, I never got around to their shop. They were in Constitution Road? http://www.aberdeenreptiles.co.uk/homepage.html


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome, Faelin!


----------



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!

And yeah Zany, if you've got any contact details for anyone nearby that would be FANTASTIC! I spoke to someone at one of the other reptile shops and someone there had a contact (may be the same one), but I've really struggled to find anyone up here so help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had a look through my emails and i'm afraid I don't still have her email address! I do still have the advert from gumtree though, so here is the link: http://aberdeen.gumtree.com/aberdeen/81/62860681.html The breeders name was kerry, it's Dyce she was living in and her mice were really friendly (still are :lol This one was added recently to gumtree, and i'm sure she has bred before but I don't know what her mice are like: http://aberdeen.gumtree.com/aberdeen/01/66563501.html 
Hope they help!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy  In response to your question, I'm in Carluke


----------



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks again!

Zany I e-mailed her through gumtree and will hopefully hear back soon!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you - I know she had a litter at the end of August/start of September and they are so handable! She also breeds hamsters and rats - I've never wanted hamsters before but I got to handle a 4 day old litter and their mum and they were so happy being handled that it made me want to bring them home too!!


----------

